# Aluminum fruit jar caps?



## BF109 (Oct 7, 2020)

I always thought these old caps were all made of zinc but these two look more like aluminum.  Both are BOYD'S GENUINE PORCELAIN LINED CAP.  Does anyone know if they were also made in aluminum?  Thank you kindly.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes!  the plain aluminum caps are appropriate for Drey Perfect Mason and Drey Square Mason jars.  There are also aluminum caps impressed "Presto" and can be used on Presto Supreme Mason jars.


----------



## BF109 (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks for that info jarsnstuff!  Just so happens my Drey Perfect Mason had a Ball cap on it so I replaced it with one of the aluminum ones.  Here it is, I like it!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 8, 2020)

BF109 said:


> Thanks for that info jarsnstuff!  Just so happens my Drey Perfect Mason had a Ball cap on it so I replaced it with one of the aluminum ones.  Here it is, I like it!
> 
> View attachment 212810


I like it too!  All mine have aluminum caps, yours are really nice ones though


----------



## BF109 (Oct 8, 2020)

jarsnstuff said:


> I like it too!  All mine have aluminum caps, yours are really nice ones though



Sweet set you got there, that little half pint is cool


----------



## Jim B (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Jim B (Nov 29, 2020)

Sorry so big thought you'd like to see


----------



## Jim B (Nov 29, 2020)

My Fave with Sta-Brite


----------

